# Discover your inner dragon...



## Adasunshine (Sep 6, 2006)

Another quiz I've found. 'Tis quite amusing...

http://www.geocities.com/teo592/quiz/dragon.html

I'm a Green Dragon apparently....

_Your Inner Dragon is the embodiment of Nature and the Earth. Greens spend almost all of their time below the canopy or just above the treetops in tropical rain forests. Not a bad life considering every other creature in the forest looks up to you, figuratively and literally. You speak the language of every animal and plant in your domain and know most of them by first name. If people mess with your forests, you're more than happy to wail on their puny butts. Because of your protector/caretaker role, you are the Earth Elemental dragon.

Naturally your whole life pretty much revolves around the other couple million species you keep an eye on, but that's not your whole dragon. You also like to like to impose your steadfast will on others, commune with Nature, and lobby governments for alternative fuels and conservation. Your favorable attributes are Midnight, Winter, gemstones, mountains, caves, soil, respect, endurance, responsibility, prosperity, and purpose in life. Folks shouldn't get the idea you're a hippy pushover though, because your breath weapon is a nasty Fire/Acid combination. Maybe you should invest in a hemp shirt reading "Don't knock my smock, or I'll clean your clock." *wink*_

_xx_


----------



## Scriven (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm White:

If there ever was an apparition of balance, power and reclusive intelligence, your Inner Dragon is it. Whites are a fairly common dragon and are considered one of two harmonious dragons. Your antithesis is the evil Black Dragon. Together, you two embody the Yin and Yang concept of eastern religions (especially Taoism).

Though you might find that neat in passing, it's not really what a White is all about. You like to think things out, plot against enemies, and look down upon the world from the highest mountain peaks. Your favorable attributes are the Day, the Sun, reaching for spirituality, truth, a positive attitude, and helpful magic. Humans only need fear you when they stray into your domain without proper payment for passage. Of course, that payment would probably be a cake the size of a Volkswagen, but hey, if they wanted to move through your turf they should have brought it, right? If someone ever threatens you, your Inner Dragon would likely tell you to hit and run, or just plain run. If they really wanted a fight you'd be an impressive opponent, considering you pack a breath weapon combination of Fire and Lightning. Even the nicest dragons can do some serious damage. 

Makes me sounds good.


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm Yellow...
Your Inner Dragon is the most interesting of all. Yellows are the fourth rarest dragon of all (after Gold, Platinum and Chromatic dragons). They spend the vast majority of their time soaring high above the ground, often for no particular reason. They love to be in the air, and are thus typified as the Air Elemental dragon. Your Inner Dragon spends most of his/her time on the Plains or steppe highlands when not mingled with the air currents. All of the Elemental dragons are technically aligned "Chaotic Evil" but a Yellow is about as close as they come to being either Neutral or "Lawful Evil." So if you feel like a bit of a do-gooder sometimes, it's perfectly normal.

You like to spend time in silent, aerial meditation and would only really attack someone if provoked. Your favorable attributes are the sunrise, Spring, incense, clouds, and any kind of helpful air mass or current. When it's needed, your breath weapon is pure bolts of Lightning.


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey cool...

*As the Hearts of the Pure, your Dragon color is...*







Your Inner Dragon is the most honorable of all. Golds are the third rarest of all the dragons (after Platinum and Chromatic dragons) and have a station in society that reflects their rarity. You are what one might call a Draconic Knight. Golds live by a strict code of chivalry and commitment. Remember Draco? Yep, Gold Dragon. Your appearance is fearsome and all-mighty but you'd never stoop so low as to bring any harm to a human. As a matter of fact, that's strictly contrary to your code of conduct. You're one of only two dragon types that is aligned "Lawful Good" and is proficient in the use of magic and spells. If you're curious, the other is Platinum, the King of the Dragons. Your piety, beauty, wisdom, and inner strength are absolutely without parallel.

But of course, being a Gold Dragon isn't all high ethics and codes. You like to fly around scaring things, advise humans in their affairs, and shapeshift. Strike that, you *LOVE* to shapeshift. And you're great at it. In fact, if you're a Gold on the inside, you might be a Gold on the outside, too - just in human form. Your favorable attributes are honor, chivalry, truth, kindness, gold, mining, protection, wisdom, bravery, and trustworthiness. You might be a bit too trusting of humans at times, but they're just kids compared to you. If anyone threatens your humans or tries to kill you, you could strike back with your breath weapon - Fire. But then, no one's tried anything that stupid in the last couple thousand years. After all, you're about 54 feet long.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 6, 2006)

Gold as well (rare my ass) 

EDIT: No need for that rigmarole again.


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 6, 2006)

Now I'm curious about what a chromatic dragon is


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 6, 2006)

oh, its Relating to or characterised by hue...

how boring. Chromatic dragons are "evil dragons"

Dragons... colour coded for your convenience!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey ho, I'm white apparently...


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hey, I'm a Green Dragon....

Your Inner Dragon is the embodiment of Nature and the Earth. Greens spend almost all of their time below the canopy or just above the treetops in tropical rain forests. Not a bad life considering every other creature in the forest looks up to you, figuratively and literally. You speak the language of every animal and plant in your domain and know most of them by first name. If people mess with your forests, you're more than happy to wail on their puny butts. Because of your protector/caretaker role, you are the Earth Elemental dragon.*


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 6, 2006)

*As the Mist that shrouds both Good and Evil, your Dragon color is...*






Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.


----------



## Paige Turner (Sep 6, 2006)

Your Inner Dragon is the classic example of dragon evil. Remember Smaug? Yep, Red Dragon. Oh, my friend you're in good company. Red dragons are the most vile and crafty of all the dragons. They are also the most dangerous of all dragons. As such they are the Fire Elemental dragons. Reds have a nasty tendency towards luring you in with quiet words and soft emotions, then wrapping their scaly tails around you and biting off your puny little human head. Fun, no?

Red Dragon, eh? Hmm… I just had an idea for a book…


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 6, 2006)

Cute. I was a white dragon also.


----------



## chrispenycate (Sep 6, 2006)

As the Oceans that give birth to the Land, your Dragon color is... Blue

If there ever was a draconic example of a supple attitude, your Inner Dragon is it. Blues are the Water Elemental dragon - typified by their Steam breath weapon. Pretty creative, huh? It goes right along with your Inner Dragon's tendency to maim, but not destroy. Much like your native oceans and rivers will deform the rock over time, eventually wearing it away to nothing.
Humans shouldn't make the idiot mistake of thinking you're weak, however. After all you're a good 30 feet in length and you have a penchant for materializing out of any body of water, no matter how small. The element of surprise and limited magic capabilities are definitely yours. You also enjoy communicating with aquatic life-forms, hunting in totally inhospitable terrain (i.e. 3000 feet below the waves), and using your fluid nature to your advantage. Your enemies probably won't even see you approach in the first place. Your favorable attributes are the sunset, Autumn, water, compassion, peace, forgiveness, love, intuition, and calmness. Naturally, you pity the fool who'd try and prove that calmness part, he'd probably wind up being scalded. *small grin* 
 Ah, well, all wet. Suppose it was to be expected.


----------



## nixie (Sep 6, 2006)

Your Inner Dragon is the embodiment of Nature and the Earth. Greens spend almost all of their time below the canopy or just above the treetops in tropical rain forests. Not a bad life considering every other creature in the forest looks up to you, figuratively and literally. You speak the language of every animal and plant in your domain and know most of them by first name. If people mess with your forests, you're more than happy to wail on their puny butts. Because of your protector/caretaker role, you are the Earth Elemental dragon.

Naturally your whole life pretty much revolves around the other couple million species you keep an eye on, but that's not your whole dragon. You also like to like to impose your steadfast will on others, commune with Nature, and lobby governments for alternative fuels and conservation. Your favorable attributes are Midnight, Winter, gemstones, mountains, caves, soil, respect, endurance, responsibility, prosperity, and purpose in life. Folks shouldn't get the idea you're a hippy pushover though, because your breath weapon is a nasty Fire/Acid combination. Maybe you should invest in a hemp shirt reading "Don't knock my smock, or I'll clean your clock." *wink*


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 6, 2006)

Nixie that sounds just like you


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 6, 2006)

Okay, now how the heck did this happen?

*As the rays of the life-giving Sun, your Dragon color is...*






Your Inner Dragon is the most interesting of all. Yellows are the fourth rarest dragon of all (after Gold, Platinum and Chromatic dragons). They spend the vast majority of their time soaring high above the ground, often for no particular reason. They love to be in the air, and are thus typified as the Air Elemental dragon. Your Inner Dragon spends most of his/her time on the Plains or steppe highlands when not mingled with the air currents. All of the Elemental dragons are technically aligned "Chaotic Evil" but a Yellow is about as close as they come to being either Neutral or "Lawful Evil." So if you feel like a bit of a do-gooder sometimes, it's perfectly normal.

You like to spend time in silent, aerial meditation and would only really attack someone if provoked. Your favorable attributes are the sunrise, Spring, incense, clouds, and any kind of helpful air mass or current. When it's needed, your breath weapon is pure bolts of Lightning. How's that for a neat piece of carry-on luggage? See you amongst the clouds! 

"As the rays of the life-giving sun?" I'm a Night-creature, dammit! (okay, poetic license... yeah. right)


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 6, 2006)

J.D. are sure took the right quiz or answer correctly


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 6, 2006)

I am a White Dragon.



> If there ever was an apparition of balance, power and reclusive intelligence, your Inner Dragon is it. Whites are a fairly common dragon and are considered one of two harmonious dragons. Your antithesis is the evil Black Dragon. Together, you two embody the Yin and Yang concept of eastern religions (especially Taoism).
> 
> Though you might find that neat in passing, it's not really what a White is all about. You like to think things out, plot against enemies, and look down upon the world from the highest mountain peaks. Your favorable attributes are the Day, the Sun, reaching for spirituality, truth, a positive attitude, and helpful magic. Humans only need fear you when they stray into your domain without proper payment for passage. Of course, that payment would probably be a cake the size of a Volkswagen, but hey, if they wanted to move through your turf they should have brought it, right? If someone ever threatens you, your Inner Dragon would likely tell you to hit and run, or just plain run. If they really wanted a fight you'd be an impressive opponent, considering you pack a breath weapon combination of Fire and Lightning. Even the nicest dragons can do some serious damage.


----------



## Steffi (Sep 7, 2006)

I am a Blue Dragon


----------



## Tau Zero (Sep 7, 2006)

Gold!  OK, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Alia (Sep 7, 2006)

*As the mighty Blades of old, your Dragon color is...*







Your Inner Dragon is the mighty warrior of dragon-kind. It's just that simple. Coppers show up when someone's about to die. Usually they just go ahead and take out his best friends too, just so he won't be lonely in the afterlife. Coppers don't mess around, and they don't play evil games like Red Dragons. They don't bother with magic, like Gold Dragons. They don't run and hide like White Dragons. They're there to do a job, and they do it well. (Think Special Forces...)

But what sort of a dragon would you be if that really was the whole story? You also like to stomp your enemies, incite human rebellions, start the occasional war, and spend lazy hours preening your battle aura. Your favorable attributes are strength, physical abilities, thriftiness, warmth, and longevity in battle. Just in case some puny human (or conniving Red Dragon) thinks they can get the drop on you, you've got a concealed breath weapon - gigantic masses of Fire. Hey, it's the tried and true way to cook a cow in 0.75 seconds. Use it well, my friend.


----------



## The DeadMan (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm a Red Dragon
Your Inner Dragon is the classic example of dragon evil. Remember Smaug? Yep, Red Dragon. Oh, my friend you're in good company. Red dragons are the most vile and crafty of all the dragons. They are also the most dangerous of all dragons. As such they are the Fire Elemental dragons. Reds have a nasty tendency towards luring you in with quiet words and soft emotions, then wrapping their scaly tails around you and biting off your puny little human head. Fun, no?

But of course, Reds aren't all about killing and treasure hoarding. You like to invent creative traps, spend long hours relaxing in the mouths of volcanoes, fly over the vast forests of the planet looking for men on horseback ...er... sheep (_yeah..._), and pick fights. Your favorable attributes are Noon, Summer, the sword, helpful fire, blood, courage, passion, will power, and leadership. If dragons went to war, they'd rally behind you in a snap. Well, you or a Copper Dragon. But those guys are wusses anyway, and you could beat one up to take command. In fact, you probably would considering your breath weapon is good old fashioned Fire, and plenty of it. Just remember that some sheep carry swords and you'll do fine. Sounds about right to me!


----------



## BookStop (Sep 8, 2006)

Joel007 said:
			
		

> Hey cool...
> 
> *As the Hearts of the Pure, your Dragon color is...*
> 
> ...


 
Me too.


----------



## -putawaythosepliers- (Sep 12, 2006)

im silver. woo!


----------



## Redhawk (Oct 7, 2006)

GREEN!
_Your Inner Dragon is the embodiment of Nature and the Earth. Greens spend almost all of their time below the canopy or just above the treetops in tropical rain forests. Not a bad life considering every other creature in the forest looks up to you, figuratively and literally. You speak the language of every animal and plant in your domain and know most of them by first name. If people mess with your forests, you're more than happy to wail on their puny butts. Because of your protector/caretaker role, you are the Earth Elemental dragon.

Naturally your whole life pretty much revolves around the other couple million species you keep an eye on, but that's not your whole dragon. You also like to like to impose your steadfast will on others, commune with Nature, and lobby governments for alternative fuels and conservation. Your favorable attributes are Midnight, Winter, gemstones, mountains, caves, soil, respect, endurance, responsibility, prosperity, and purpose in life. Folks shouldn't get the idea you're a hippy pushover though, because your breath weapon is a nasty Fire/Acid combination. Maybe you should invest in a hemp shirt reading "Don't knock my smock, or I'll clean your clock." *wink*_


----------

